# Feeching is Hot HOT Hot...



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Sunny n Hot
Water 90 Degrees
Good incoming tide - back side of the Full Moon
3ft semi cloudy Visibility 
SSW wind degrading to nill early, then SE to 15 knots

Got to the ramp early as I knew it was going to close to 100 degrees inland. Man Eagle Point got crowded in a hurry. Seen 3 boats that took off w/o lights and headed towards Topwater. I have seen peeps from Topwater run w/o lights as well. recipe is for sure destruction . 

Got to the first spot was wood n shell and the bite was slow, picked a a flounder and a Trout. Drifted some deeper sections and picked up a few Reds and a big momma that was lost just before the boat. 

Made a move out of the green water to parts unknown to most and it paid off. Upper slot Trout hitting the Norton Sand Shad 10 ft down like a bolt of lighting. I found the hole and it was on for the rest of the am . 

Winds halted and the temp seeme like a 20 degree increase. Glad I brought tons of H2o to take a shower with ..lol I used to jump in or take a bucket over head, but I get cuts and dont want to risk it any more . 

Towards the end of of the trip I hooked a lady feech. it went to the top about 20 ft away, just after that I watched the 26 inch trout come up and hit it it. Awesome sight . Got em on the boat and she wasn't going to make it . 

It was sure nice getting back on the water after about a month layoff and on a Saturday and not having a boat around. :dance:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Cornflake Crusted Speckled Trout bedded on Cilantro-Lime Basmati Rice topped with Salsa Verde n sided with Roasted Corn with Cayenne Cotija Cheese


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Ah Day 2 of Feech Deesh.. Could not decide which pic to post.. so i posted em both 


Old Bay Speckled Trout topped with a Crab Cake Sandweech
side with Speckled Trout Ceveechee

2nd pic - Shipyard Summer Brew from Portland Me.


----------



## SJ9125 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Yumm*

I definitely need to come fish AND eat with you. Your meals always look better than you can get in most restaurants.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Great posts as usual.


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

Good post ...

.


----------



## SwineAssassiN (Jul 24, 2011)

Dang that looks good!


----------



## planohog (Nov 1, 2006)

Slept througe alarm, got on the water at seabrook about 9am, flat made 40 mph to EP,
Crowd on todds dump, went over near the crowd and could not get anchor to stick. 
did not see any catching, went to dickenson channel, nothing but baby hardheads and
a few croaker. Nothing on artifial, lunch at topwater, WOW what a drama fest at the ramp, glad we were there just for food, I thought seabrook was bad. The cleaning station was busy so someone had a good day fishing. We went back towards seabrook and
were drifting and the wind changed, wow , whitecaps returned with vengance. 
Back to the ramp and in the drive when that storm popped, didnt get any rain in seabrook
but it sure cleared the bay. Cap thanks for the great report.


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

Capt. Dave, you didn't get me this time, I already ate lunch!!!!! LOL
Man that looks good!


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Thanks everyone for the kind words. New format on posting .. Yea . Posted a Pic of the catch catching a bigger catch pic.


SJ9125 said:


> I definitely need to come fish AND eat with you. Your meals always look better than you can get in most restaurants.


Thanks, Its just another reason why I cook. Done right and le$$ $



redspeck said:


> Capt. Dave, you didn't get me this time, I already ate lunch!!!!! LOL
> Man that looks good!


LOL This is a post from last week Mon.. Gotcha... Stay tuned for another ... :dance:


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

cool, lady fish trout pic! and the Grub is to die for also as usual lol


----------



## extremebowfishing (Jun 27, 2016)

Captain Dave said:


> Ah Day 2 of Feech Deesh.. Could not decide which pic to post.. so i posted em both
> 
> Old Bay Speckled Trout topped with a Crab Cake Sandweech
> 
> ...


You cater?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

good to see blood on the deck, hope its not yours


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

LOL at the trout ladyfish combo....I love the tale!!!


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

I went back to this spot last weekend.. just got 2... Feeched out or lockjaw that am tide was right... I will hold my jaw the other way next time..lol


----------

